# Nature's Logic raw food



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

My vet just started selling this brand - I rarely buy prepared raw as it's expensive - but I do occasionally keep some on hand if I know I'm going to be extra busy and short on time. This seems to be pretty good food (I got the rabbit), certainly on a par with Bravo and Primal, and my dogs liked it a lot.....if you are interested to check it further, their website is www.natureslogic.com
________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The one thing I would question is where do they get their meat. I didn't see anywhere on the website where they say that the beef, chicken and rabbit is USDA approved HUMAN grade.

There are several companies that make a premade raw product that use 4 D meats. I'm not saying this is one of them I'm just stating that they are out there and unless it says on their website you need to ask.

I also don't like the fact that the Natures Logic premade has lots of other ingredients in it (other than just meat and/or bone). They add all that stuff just to get the AAFCO nod.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> The one thing I would question is where do they get their meat. I didn't see anywhere on the website where they say that the beef, chicken and rabbit is USDA approved HUMAN grade.
> 
> There are several companies that make a premade raw product that use 4 D meats. I'm not saying this is one of them I'm just stating that they are out there and unless it says on their website you need to ask.
> 
> I also don't like the fact that the Natures Logic premade has lots of other ingredients in it (other than just meat and/or bone). They add all that stuff just to get the AAFCO nod.


On the package it says "Nature's Logic Raw foods are made in a USDA human food facility using nutrient dense human edible whole food ingredients." Admittedly the word "grade" isn't used, check with the manufacturer. I use premade so rarely that I would probably buy this again - it's at my vet and is convenient. (And I have to give her credit - there is not a bag of Science Diet in sight.)
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

